# hunting with bright moon



## whackemstackem21 (Jan 18, 2011)

im from PA and i have had real bad luck hunting coyotes n foxes when the moon is bright. id like to know some other peoples thoughts and experiences with it. thanks!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

are you hunting at night or during daylight hours after a bright night?

It seems to me that predators hunt harder during a full moon phase all night. Their eye sight being what it is alows them to see better and a bright night gives them a upper hand to stalk their prey. Then during daylight hours they are not as interested in a distressed animal sound because their bellies are full from the night before. IMO


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I've never had real good luck hunting at night on bright moon or full moon nights but it's still fun trying. I have a buddy that traps and he told me one time that he didn't do as well on his trap line on full moon nights. I don't know why?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> are you hunting at night or during daylight hours after a bright night?
> 
> It seems to me that predators hunt harder during a full moon phase all night. Their eye sight being what it is alows them to see better and a bright night gives them a upper hand to stalk their prey. Then during daylight hours they are not as interested in a distressed animal sound because their bellies are full from the night before. IMO


Well said 220... and they can see a hunter better also.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Well said 220... and they can see a hunter better also.


very good point Don!


----------



## whackemstackem21 (Jan 18, 2011)

i would be hunting at night, thanks for all the good comments... !


----------

